# 1990 Worlds Race Yeti C-26 John Tomac Replica



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

Finished my latest retro restore! Love that carbon!

Close replica of the bike John Tomac rode to 4th & 6th place finishes in the 1990 Puragory Mountain World Championship DH and XC races - the first UCI sanction world MTB championships. Greg Herbold won the DH and Ned Overend took the XC that year. Julie Furtado won the woman's XC event on a similiar Yeti C-26. Enjoy.

More pics & a small writeup about the project at:

www.yetifan.com

and soon more pics at www.carbonbicycles.com

Speciall thanks to andrew, DL, rumpfy, firstflight, laffeaux, susan collins, deeeight, cycle shark, mtbr, motocross action/mountainbike action magazines, zap and probably some others I'm forgeting for the inspiration and help to make this all come together! Now on to the next project!

Might also want to vist these related threads:

Pics of Tomac on the original bike at the 1990 worlds can be found at this thread:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=7246&highlight=Tomac+1991

Pics of Tomac's bike the following year can be found at this thread.
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=10042&highlight=Tomac+1991

Pics of CycleShark's 1990 Worlds Yeti C-26 Tomac backup bike can be found at:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=18245&highlight=Cycle+Shark
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=111165

-mtnwing
www.carbonbicycles.com
carbonbikes (at) Mountainbikes (dot) net


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

mtnwing said:


> Finished my latest retro restore! Love that carbon!
> 
> Close replica of the bike John Tomac rode to 4th & 6th place finishes in the 1990 Puragory Mountain World Championship DH and XC races - the first UCI sanction world MTB championships. [/url]
> 
> ...


Tomac racing the 1990 DH & XC Worlds on the original bike. You can tell XC from DH by the knee pads, long sleaves, sunglasses, and different colored chainrings.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

is it the same size? i notice yours with a taller headtube... btw, congrats: wheeew! unbelievable project. very rare


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> is it the same size? i notice yours with a taller headtube... btw, congrats: wheeew! unbelievable project. very rare


Tomac's frame definately had a smaller headtube than the one I've got (both length and diamater). So yes, frame size is techincally not accurate to the original tomac bike. Tomac's was also a 1 inch diameter stearer while most C-26's including mine had 1 1/4. This was due to the fact Tomac was sponsored by Tioga and they only made 1 inch T-bones at the time. Later on the also offered 1 1/8 but never 1 1/4.

(so actually that's not a T-bone stem on mine - but it's labeled to look like one - you can't get a 1 1 /4 Tioga stem). I do have a T-bone here and eventually plan to get a adapter shim machined so I can used the "real" T-bone stem.

-mtnwing


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

mtnwing said:


> Tomac's frame definately had a smaller headtube than the one I've got (both length and diamater). So yes, frame size is techincally not accurate to the original tomac bike. Tomac's was also a 1 inch diameter stearer while most C-26's including mine had 1 1/4. This was due to the fact Tomac was sponsored by Tioga and they only made 1 inch T-bones at the time. Later on the also offered 1 1/8 but never 1 1/4.
> 
> (so actually that's not a T-bone stem on mine - but it's labeled to look like one - you can't get a 1 1 /4 Tioga stem). I do have a T-bone here and eventually plan to get a adapter shim machined so I can used the "real" T-bone stem.
> 
> -mtnwing


hmmm... how does it ride??!!! you do have the ti carbon tomac.. how do they compare?


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> hmmm... how does it ride??!!! you do have the ti carbon tomac.. how do they compare?


good eyes . . .

other one isn't done being built-up yet. haven't taken either for a spin. Will let you know once I've had a chance. . . . or better yet, if you're ever in Chicago, look me up and we can both go for a ride!

-mtnwing
www.carbonbicycles.com
carbonbikes(at)mountainbikes(dot)net


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

mtnwing said:


> good eyes . . .
> 
> other one isn't done being built-up yet. haven't taken either for a spin. Will let you know once I've had a chance. . . . or better yet, if you're ever in Chicago, look me up and we can both go for a ride!
> 
> ...


Correct headtube graphic, which I just finished applying.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

So cool.
Did you modify or 'repaint' the Manitou?
I'm assuming it's a first gen jobbie.

Did Tomes actually run a double up front?! Or am I seeing things...


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*forks and rings*



Rumpfy said:


> So cool.
> Did you modify or 'repaint' the Manitou?
> I'm assuming it's a first gen jobbie.
> 
> Did Tomes actually run a double up front?! Or am I seeing things...


I used a standard Answer Manitou 1. I had large black vinyl stickers made to wrap the sliders to make them look black, then added white lettering vinyl. Thought this was the best way to create the original look without actually damaging the original fork color. Easy and it looks great. If you saw it in person you would think it was the original color.

Tomac used a "prototype/first gen" manitou 1 before Answer got involved so the color of those forks were black instead of gray and had slightly different dropouts. I've not been able to find one of these proto's so this is the next closest thing.

( I am looking for a Manitou 1 crown 1 1/4 if anyone has got one forsale! - please email me)

I'm actually not 100% sure if he had a double or triple. This is built up as the DH version (black chain ring) and I do know he ran a double at Mamouth the same year in the DH. In the XC at this same worlds race he runs a silver set of rings. I've yet to find a picture that is clear on the rings at this race other than the colors that change from the DH to the XC.

-mtnwing
carbonbikes(at)mountainbikes(dot)net
www.carbonbicycles.com


----------

